# Does Anyone know about Aims Academy in Dallas, fort worth , TX



## ressie (Sep 26, 2007)

I love to cook and would like to go to a school in the dallas, fort worth location. I keep seeing the Aims Academy can anyone help me find out anything abouth this academy? 

Regards,
Wanta BE a Chef


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

There is not an Aims Academy or an Aimes anything listed in "Peterson's Culinary Schools", so maybe it is a brand new school.


----------



## justjoe (Oct 1, 2007)

For schools in Dallas there is The Art Institute of Dallas and the Collin County Community College District in Plano.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Collin County is a good idea to get a feel for cooking at a reasonable price.
Then you could apply to a bigger school for advance placement or scholarships.
They are growing, so keep an eye out!


----------



## ressie (Sep 26, 2007)

It's in Dallas,TX and Fort Worth TX.
Keep your ears open for me and thank you for your responce.
rr


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

I dont know anything about AIMS sorry.. I am plannin on attending this school in Fort Worth.. http://www.csftw.com


----------



## steve817 (Oct 11, 2007)

Where in DFW are you?


----------



## cooker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am currently attending Aims Academy (Fort Worth campus), and I strongly urge anyone interested in attending a culinary school to steer clear of this facility! Aims Academy is a *JOKE!* They will enroll you quick to take your money then leave you with unfulfilled promises,* PLEASE TRUST ME* I am learning this the hard way as we speak! Both the Fort Worth & Carrollton campuses are ran by the same owner, don't be fooled!!!


----------



## txreiner (Jun 24, 2010)

I attended AIMS off I35 in Dallas area.  I was one of the few who paid my tuition in full before I started classes when they were in the Downtown school.  Upon starting class I was told if I decided within half way through my school I didn't want to finish I could get half of the 18,000.00 back, I did decide that it wasn't the school for me, although the instructors were really great.  It was the administration and the Owner of the school that left a really bad taste in my mouth.  It took me over 3 months to get a refund and if I had not been at that school every day asking to speak with the owner and wanting my money back I would have been swept under the rug and been out 9,000 dollars.  I drive by the location where I attended the school almost daily and the banner they had above the door is draped falling down and not a sign of anyone there for a very long time.  One of the BIG selling points for the class was that you could return at anytime and retake a class at no charge....How can that happen when there is no School???  I wish you all the luck in your culinary venture, I actually had clients before I left the school and have continued to work as a private chef for some of Dallas' best.


----------



## kghunt (Apr 17, 2014)

I know this school was shut down for Fraud but not sure exactly when? Does anyone know? I wouldn't recommend it to anyone at all. I went back in 2006 for the fall semester and we had instructor after instructor and one of them was a student that had just finished his last day my second week there. I don't think I really learned much at all.


----------

